# Need advice Please 2006 gto



## Motley987 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey guys any advice on this would be a huge help. So my KN air filter was dirty so I cleaned it and re oiled it but believe i put to much oil therefore my check engine light came on so brought it to my guy and he checked the codes and he said my car was running lean that oil got on the MAF senor so he cleaned it for me and cleared the code but after 50 -75 miles the engine light comes right back on we did this process 3 times now and again today on the way to work the engine light came on? any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you take care of the excess oil in the filter itself?


----------



## Motley987 (Jun 13, 2016)

i did not. should i take the filter off and clean it again and use less oil?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take the filter off and lay it on a bath towel in the sun. It should wick up any excess.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Also after washing, the filter has to be completely dry before applying the oil.


----------



## Motley987 (Jun 13, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Take the filter off and lay it on a bath towel in the sun. It should wick up any excess.


 The car is my daily driver so I wouldn't be able to do that until Friday do you think I can drive it till then it's been going on for a week and she's running fine just the light won't stay off or do you think it can do damage


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you drive easy and don't get on it it should be OK


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

If it’s just a drop in filter I would get rid of it for a regular air filter. If it’s for a CAI, try to find a dry filter. That will avoid the headache of the oiled one.


----------

